# Goodbye



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh, my gosh... I'm so sorry about your loss... I wish there was something I could do for you.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I hope soon you can jut remember the good times and smile!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

